# Install Windows Vista with Only 256MB RAM



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 12, 2007)

Want to perform the impossible with Windows Vista and install the operating system on systems with only 256 MB of RAM? vista_nomem.exe is a patch that promises to deliver just that, enabling you
to deploy Vista even if you only have 256 MB of memory. The question is why would you want to? Windows Vista crawls at 512MB RAM. Divide that by two and you get... an inoperable Windows Vista. And believe me, Vista has enough problems out of the box, you don't need to cause yourselves any additional headaches.

There is in fact only one Windows Vista that is designed to run on systems with very limited resources. Windows Vista Starter will run by default with 256MB of RAM, but this edition of the operating system will only be made available on emerging markets worldwide.

At a superficial look over the so called patch, it cracks winsetup.dll file in order to circumvent Windows Vista memory verifications. And in the end, it’s not a patch but a crack. And there is no telling what else it does besides bypassing the memory limitations of Vista.

I could not track down a developer, and the product is not available at any official locations. Therefore, I will not provide you with a download. Also, I would label it as a security liability, another good reason not to download. The fact of the matter is that if you have only 256MB of RAM, stick with Windows XP. And if you really want Windows Vista, then simply upgrade your configuration.

*www.thehotfix.net/forums/style_images/2/img-resized.png Reduced: 93% of original size [ 545 x 344 ] - Click to view full image
*news.softpedia.com/images//news2/Crack-Available-to-Install-Windows-Vista-with-only-256MB-RAM-3.png​ 

Source: Softpedia

Download Here


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 12, 2007)

where is the link to download patch????


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 9, 2008)

i have 256mb ddr 266 
i want to sell it for 300Rs


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 9, 2008)

If it is a crack what it is doin here as it is not allowed in this forum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2008)

can I run it smoothly with running VLC playing mkv+x264+vorbis files with full post processing, and at the same time browsing the net and writing a DVD at 4x with my 256 DDR400 ram, P4 Northwood 2.66 GHz and GMA 900 ?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

Cmon guys, enuf bumping the thread, let it die, its an year old for cryin out loud.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Cmon guys, enuf bumping the thread, let it die, its an year old for cryin out loud.


damn!
I didn't read the date....
but it was that ram seller who is responcible.

he has posted that he wants to sell his 256 mb ddr 266 ram in nearly every single thread where ram is mentioned. He has attempted to hijack everyone's thread that sells RAM. I think he should be banned.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 9, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> i have 256mb ddr 266
> i want to sell it for 300Rs


This is your _only warning_, stop posting it all over the forums. Closed​


----------

